# L'HO GIA' DETTO ...



## Mari' (28 Agosto 2008)

... che siamo alla frutta














MAH!


----------



## Nobody (29 Agosto 2008)

Lettrice che porta a spasso Chen e MM...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (29 Agosto 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Lettrice che porta a spasso Chen e MM...


la fantasia leopardata ti dona particolarmente


----------



## brugola (29 Agosto 2008)

e le palette firmate dove sono???


----------



## Lettrice (30 Agosto 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Lettrice che porta a spasso Chen e MM...


Grazie caro.

Piaciuta la passeggiata?


----------

